# scroll saw stand build



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

finally made a scroll stand.
i was going to use steel but i didnt have enough ..
so i used scrap wood.
3/4 osb top and some 4x4 post and some 1x2's
and some old house paint

thanks godbless


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That looks about as heavy as the scroll saw itself. Nice Job!


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like it should work great.


----------



## A World of Wood (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks very sturdy :yes4: should work great for you. Good job!!!!


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Nice job. Looks like it should be around for quite some time. Happy scrolling with your new stand.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks great. Can't tell from pics if it is slanted. If not you might consider raising the back. My Dewalt stand tilts forward makes visibility better and scrolling more comfortable.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Heavy wooden legs work good for things like this. Certainly this weighs more than a suitable steel framed stand would weigh - and you quite likely made it with leftovers - very resourceful. Weight and stability are not the same thing, but it appears here that you have both. When you're making cuts, the last thing you want is a scroll saw that is going to back away from you or vibrate. Well executed! Keep-up the good work.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Go green, Dereck!!!

I made mine from iron scrap.

Best regards.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

looks very sturdy. i'm curious though ... how did you attach the legs to the bottom cross pieces?


----------



## PapaDawg (May 27, 2012)

From what I see, you did a great job. I am a newcomer to working with wood and have discovered that working with wood has only one restriction; and that is one's imagination. (The one area I am weak in.) Keep up the great work. -WoodDawg


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> looks very sturdy. i'm curious though ... how did you attach the legs to the bottom cross pieces?


chris,
i drilled 4 5/8 holes in the cross pieces and used 2.5 " screws.

i used it yesterday it works great.

i did not tilt the table although i may thats a good idea..

thanks for all the comments.godbless


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice job on your table! I have both of my saws raised about 3" on the rear. Much easier on your neck, shoulders, and back. You can see what you are scrolling much better, also! 
Paul


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks paul.

i made some drawers to hold all my blades. and one deep drawer to hold misc stuff today.got the drawers glued up. and cut out a light house pattern
and some outher patterns the outher day.

thanks derek godbless


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

here is more pics of the drawers..
thanks derek godbless


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

that is beautiful work!

that is alot of drawers ... just how many blades do you have?


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks chris.
i got over 200 blades lol
here is more pic of the drawers..

thanks derek godbless


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Derek.

Please, in your pictures, tell me what the spring and grease point are for?

Best regards.


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Derek.
> 
> Please, in your pictures, tell me what the spring and grease point are for?
> 
> Best regards.


well i wanted to be able to take the drawers out.
so i used a spring & grease tip to ride in the track.
it keeps the drawers from comming out.
but they will still come out if u pull hard on the drawer.
i hope this makes sence.
thanks,godbless


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Derek
Looks good and sturdy. And using recycled products is just as great. Nice job.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks great and stable and that should work well. Love the color and great use of wood scraps. Well done!


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

Here Is mine I built about a month ago, I made out of a old Black & Decker Work Mate bench, The scroll saw is slanted because it's much more comfortable for me when I'm on it for more than a hour. The thing on the side with the pvc pipes is my blade holders.


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

Stan Richardson said:


> Here Is mine I built about a month ago, I made out of a old Black & Decker Work Mate bench, The scroll saw is slanted because it's much more comfortable for me when I'm on it for more than a hour. The thing on the side with the pvc pipes is my blade holders.


sorry i aint posted much
havent scrolled much. to many outher projects.

that looks great,i like the blade holders 
i still need to tilt mine in the back
godbless


----------



## arby157 (Oct 26, 2013)

love4god said:


> thanks chris.
> i got over 200 blades lol
> here is more pic of the drawers..
> 
> thanks derek godbless


Excellent, I think that is a very good system.... Ray


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I like what everyone has done. PCV pipe for the blades holders, neat idea. I bough those bottle of bubbles for weddings, cleaned then out and they work great too. Blades stick out about an inch making them easy to grab. Still need to raise the back of my stand, but will wait till I get a new saw. My Porter Cable is on it's last leg.


----------

